# Recommendation from those who passed the PE Electrical Exam/Power Depth



## pete25 (Aug 31, 2007)

I have heard from quite a few of people that they do not recommend taking alot of references because the pace of the current exam format is so fast, that you simply do not have time to go over all your references. What is your opinion on this matter? What should I take to ensure that I am prepared to pass this exam in particular the Power Depth? Which references are a must?

Pedro


----------



## Dark Knight (Aug 31, 2007)

pete25 said:


> I have heard from quite a few of people that they do not recommend taking alot of references because the pace of the current exam format is so fast, that you simply do not have time to go over all your references. What is your opinion on this matter? What should I take to ensure that I am prepared to pass this exam in particular the Power Depth? Which references are a must?Pedro


First and more important you should take only the references you know well or worked with on a regular basis during your prep. A machines book is a must and also a power system book. The Camara EE Reference Manual and the NCEES sample test are books you are going to work with and will make good references.

I took with me some books; Electronics, Logic, Machines, Power Systems, Distribution Power Systems, EERM, NCEES sample test, NEC, Six Minute Solution and maybe one or two more. But remember that your references are good as how well you know how to use them. My first try I almost carried a freaking library and falied because I did not know well the books I had with me.

Good luck and stay tuned. A lot of good people here willing to help. Also check the Electrical Forum section. I am sure this has been discussed before.

Best wishes


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 31, 2007)

I think there is at least one other thread listing suggested references. I actually took way more in there than I could possibly use. I had the pile separated into two groups. The first group were references that I knew I was going to need and knew pretty well where everything in them was. The second group consisted of miscellaneous stuff that might be useful for an arcane problem if I had time at the end. I actually managed to answer a question using one of my group 2 references so I don't think it was a total waste. Illinois does not allow collections of solved problems so the Six Minute Solutions and NCEES Sample Questions were left at home.

Group 1:

1. 2005 NEC Handbook

2. EERM by Camara

3. Quick Reference for the Electrical and Computer Engineering PE Exam - Camara (The FE review manual is just as good but IL doesn't allow the FE reference book to be used in the PE)

4. Elements of Power System Analysis - Stevenson

5. Power System Analysis and Design - Glover/Sarma

Group 2: (Textbooks I kept from college)

1. Engineering Circuit Analysis

2. Design of Feedback Control Systems

3. Signals and Systems (Linear and Discrete)

4. Principles of Communications (Systems, Modulation, Noise)

5. Engineering Economy

6. Introduction to Electrical Machinery and Transformers

7. Electrical Machinery Fundamentals

8. Electronic Circuit Design

9. Electromagnetic Concepts and Applications

The way it worked out for me, leaving all of the books in Group 2 at home would have cost me one question. I don't know if that one question would make the difference. All I know is that I passed.

:2cents:

Jim


----------



## mudpuppy (Aug 31, 2007)

Here's what I took and I managed to pass:

EERM

NEC Handbook

NESC

A reference for electric machines

A reference for power electronics

A binder with a copy of the EERM index

I didn't need (and didn't expect to need) the NESC, but it is listed under the Codes section of the exam topics list so I brought it just in case. I also never opened the electric machines reference. I know next to nothing about power electronics and the power electronics book got me one question that I wouldn't have gotten otherwise (assuming I got it right).

I really kicked myself for not bringing a power systems reference (that was just stupid on my part). A good power systems reference should cover the topics that are lacking in the EERM, like symmetrical components, protection, load flow, transformer connections and system dynamics/stability. Specific references on these topics might go into way too much depth to be helpful on the exam (I'm particularly thinking about the book from my class in system dynamics--it's just page after page of differential equations).

I would have liked to have had a lighting reference, but I ran out of time to try to find one, and I hadn't found this board yet at that time.

As for taking more references, it's really a personal preference. I don't think it would have helped me too much (other than a power systems reference) because I used up almost the entire time with the above, so I didn't have any time left over to pore though references I'm not familiar with. But if you can be disciplined enough not to dig into your secondary references until you've solved all the problems you can with your primary references, I think it could help you get a few extra problems right (maybe one or two?).


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (Sep 1, 2007)

A very natural question. My background: Graduated BSEE in 1993, passed EIT in 95 1st time. Passed PE April 07 1st try.

I had three milk crates full of books and used a dollly with bungee cords to hold them on. I'd rather have too much than not enough.

Realisticly, I used 25% a lot, 50% a little, 25% not at all. Here's my list:

AM BREADTH

EERM - Probobly the best "Breadth" book out there.

Fundamentals of EE (By Bobrow) - Goes into the "depth" of the AM stuff that EERM does not, so it complements it perfectly. More than you'll care to know.

NCEES Electrical and Computer Study Guide - The ONLY reason this isn't first is because it doesn't "teach" you, its a sample of the type/scope of problems.

Schaum's Basic EE (or similar Schaums, there's 3 or 4) - You may want one that doesn't go into to much Calculus, since that won't matter.

One good text on Electronics (transistors, Op Amps), one Communications (basic) and one Digital (binary, hex, chips, micro, clock cycles, K-map).

Any guides to Review courses you've taken.

EE Quick Reference (other board or Kaplan's Referenced Review by Bentley)

PM Power Depth

Power Systems Analysis (Grainger)

Electric Machines, Drives and Power Systems (Wildi)

Schaum's Electric Power Systems &amp; Schaum's Electric Machinery

NEC Code for Code questions.

"Public Lighting" &amp; "IESNA Illumination Handbook" for lighting questions.

Some books I borrowed from the local University library (Fundamentals of EE, Power Sys Analysis, IESNA lighting, etc.)

I also printed and bound lots of stuff from Wikipedia ranging from DC motors, Generators, Computers, load flow, etc.

Be familiar with the texts.

Tab well, but don't over-tab.

Solve a variety of problems, but don't bring in tons of pages of solved problems. If you know how to solve them, you won't need them. If you don't know, a bunch of pages to sift through won't help you and will burn up time you could be solving probs you know.

GOOD LUCK!


----------

